# show me your art!



## Deleted member 23174 (May 3, 2019)

Sooo hello my fellow artists,
what kind of art do you like making? feel free to share pics  
Which supplies do you take with you on your travels?


----------



## FishTrombone (May 9, 2019)




----------



## TrashHeap (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## TrashHeap (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## abdaldahr (Mar 1, 2020)

A meme for the ages


----------



## abdaldahr (Mar 13, 2020)

Upside down planters
Gravity uprooted seeds
Ruin of many crops


----------

